# Berufe verlernen?



## tabbanus (13. März 2008)

wie kann ich die berufe verlernen?


----------



## Ocian (13. März 2008)

Ins Fähigkeiten Fenster wechseln und hinter der Fähigkeit auf verlernen drücken?


----------



## Scharamo (13. März 2008)

^^ Tja das war jetzt schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tabbanus (13. März 2008)

xD jo danke woher soll ich das wissen^^


----------



## Scharamo (13. März 2008)

Naja haben ja alle mal angfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich glaube solche fragen kann man auch ingame stellen, oder?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tabbanus (13. März 2008)

Scharamo schrieb:


> Naja haben ja alle mal angfangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich kann nicht chatten mit test-acc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber morgen erweiter ich zu nem richtigen^^


----------



## Scharamo (13. März 2008)

tabbanus schrieb:


> ich kann nicht chatten mit test-acc
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hast jmd der dich wirbt? Sonst GIVE Freimonat ^^ mache das


----------



## tabbanus (13. März 2008)

Scharamo schrieb:


> Hast jmd der dich wirbt? Sonst GIVE Freimonat ^^ mache das


ich wurd geworben von nem freund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scharamo (13. März 2008)

tabbanus schrieb:


> ich wurd geworben von nem freund
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das leben ist sooo grausam... F


----------



## Templer92 (20. März 2008)

leute ich hab ne frage kann man so nebenberufe wie angeln ,kochkunst ,erste hilfe u.s.w verlernen und wenn ja  wo? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Griese (20. März 2008)

Was wäre der Sinn?


----------



## Dagonzo (20. März 2008)

Templer92 schrieb:


> leute ich hab ne frage kann man so nebenberufe wie angeln ,kochkunst ,erste hilfe u.s.w verlernen und wenn ja  wo?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jo also um mich meinem Vorredner anzuschließen. Was für einen Sinn macht es Nebenberufe zu verlernen? Entsteht dir dadurch irgendein Nachteil?
Ich finde alle diese Nebenberufe sogar sehr wichtig. Gerade Erste Hilfe braucht man immer, wenn man selber kein Heiler im Spiel ist. Ist auf Dauer billiger als Heiltränke zu schlucken. Kochen und Angeln ist für später ebenfalls sehr wichtig, weil z.b. erhöhte Ausdauer oder zusätzlicher Schaden auch nicht zu verachten sind.


----------

